# Belkin Router STRICT NAT Problem



## ZyklonA (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, I have a problem with my Belkin router that is ruining any online gaming experience I want to have. Any time I try to play a game on my PC, I have to deal with STRICT NAT. 

On my router setup page I have all security features off, UPnP is enabled, and i'm pretty sure I have my computer in a DMZ. (As far as I know a DMZ'd computer should have an Open Nat right?)

When I use run>cmd>ipconfig it says my ip address is 192.168.2.2, which is the same exact thing that is in my DMZ box, but it isn't appearing to work.

Does anybody have an idea how to set up a successful DMZ on a belkin router?


----------



## ZyklonA (Jan 15, 2012)

Also I don't know if this is relevant, but when I turned my computer on today, my ip address using ipconfig was 192.168.2.4, so it appears it has changed?

Im not very tech-savvy but could this be a reason the DMZ is not working?? have changed the DMZ address to 192.168.2.4 now and still nothing


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Your DHCP server is giving the first available address to your device so if you connected another computer beforehand then that 192.168.2.2 will have been given out already.

What you need to do is give the pc that you are using to play the games a static ip address. 

If you log into your router and go to the DHCP server may be in Lan setup depends on make and model check router documentation for eaxcts. There should be something called DHCP reservation or static ip assignment where you can assign a particular ip address for a pc via it's nic mac address and then give it an ip in the scope of your DHCP server and this address will be asigned everytime that pc is connected to the router.

Then you will need to re-configure the DMZ zone with the new ip and then it should work. Clear the DMZ of any old settings first then re-configure from scratch.


----------



## ZyklonA (Jan 15, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> Your DHCP server is giving the first available address to your device so if you connected another computer beforehand then that 192.168.2.2 will have been given out already.
> 
> What you need to do is give the pc that you are using to play the games a static ip address.
> 
> ...


The options give to me under "DHCP Server" are

DHCP Server On , Off
IP Pool Starting Address> 198.162.2.1
IP Pool Ending Address > 198.162.2.100

Thats it... Is there any other way to assign my computer to a specific address? Should I turn DHCP off?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I would check the router manual it should tell you how to reserve an ip address in there but i would leave the DHCP server on.


----------

